# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Advice needed on car batteries w/ inverters and chargers, for emergency power

## TucsonMax

I'd like to use car batteries as one of my emergency back-up power sources.  I have several inverters that work nicely.  1) Is it a good idea to buy a battery charger to make sure the battery is always live? (Walmart has this one on sale for $16 w/ ten 5-star reviews: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schumacher...94262557140238 )  2) Can I buy an extra car battery, let it sit in my garage for years, then plug-in the charger, charge it up and then use inverters... and my appliances will work? Is it that simple, or am I dreaming?  Thanks.

----------


## crashdive123

Car batteries are not the best option for what you are describing.  A deep cycle battery is better suited for running your inverter over the long run.  As far as that charger - it looks like it would be good for maintaing a full charge on a battery.

----------


## your_comforting_company

consider golf-cart batteries and diesel truck batteries. Heavier duty and seem to handle more charge / use cycles.

----------


## crashdive123

> consider golf-cart batteries and diesel truck batteries. Heavier duty and seem to handle more charge / use cycles.


Not sure about the diesel truck, but golf cart batteries are deep cycle batteries.  Marine batteries are as well.  The thing with car batteries is that they are capable of supplying a lot of amperage for starting and then they aren't used (alternator takes over and applies a charge).  They will not last long with a steady drain, whereas the deep cycle batteries are designed for steady drains.

----------


## rwc1969

I'd go deep cycle too as they are made to be run completely down and recharged many times. I had no problem with mine for several years until I started storing them in an unheated shed through cold winters and not keeping them topped off. You need to run them down completely and cycle them a few times a year to keep em from developing a memory. If you only run em down part way and don't cycle em they will develop memory.

Some of the newer and very expensive deep cycles may not have this issue.

It's my understanding that any rechargable battery will last a long time if it never has an initial charge put to it and is stored properly. Unverified! But, once you put a charge to it the life is limited.

----------


## Rick

And remember that you are going to be severely limited in the rating of the inverter. In other words, you won't be running your air conditioner or freezer off the batteries unless your inverter is rated to draw more wattage than the appliance will draw. And then I doubt it will do so for very long. That said, we used three phase inverters at worked but I think that's a bit more than you're interested in. 

By the time you spend $400 for a 5000 watt inverter, $200 a piece for a couple of deep cycle batteries and that charger you could probably buy a decent used 5000 watt generator off of Craig's List. That would run a good portion of your house minus the Heat Pump/Air conditioner.

----------

